# Bait shop Fort Morgan



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a bait shop with live bait around Fort Morgan. I have family that is renting a house at the tip of Fort Morgan. Thanks.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

At one time the marina on the right near the fort had shrimp, but last year they were building some condos and did not have bait. I don't know if they've added bait or not. I think it's called Gulf Shores Marina. Closest one that I know is Frieth's on Canal Road. It's about 20 mins from the fort.


----------

